# Der Nicolai Diebstahl-Sammelthread



## c_w (18. März 2011)

In dem Thread hier im Falle eines geklauten Nicolais bitte vollstaendige Informationen dazu posten, damit man bei verdaechtigen Angeboten im Internet nachschauen kann, ob es moegliches Diebesgut ist. Am besten mit Foto und Rahmennummer usw..

Hier bitte *keine* Beileidsbekundungen, Diebes-Hass-Tiraden oder aehnliches! Nur eine Uebersicht ueber geklaute Bikes.


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. März 2011)

Geklaut in PDS 08.2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (19. März 2011)

gute idee dieser fred. also hier nochmal meins: 
gestohlen am 8.3.2011 in Mannheim


----------



## BenTec (20. März 2011)

BenTec schrieb:


> Geklaut am 23.02.2011 in Hannover / Linden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch, Rahmennummer habe ich:

#S2435-2554-1701-1614

Danke für Euer Interesse


----------



## Bettina (21. März 2011)

26.3.2010 in Wiesbaden 
Rahmen Größe S, 1967-126-925-9804, Farbe Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau weiß mit schwarzem Dekor: Nicolai, Bike-it-easy und MTB-Club-Beinhart Aufkleber
Gabel: Marzocchi XC700 SL ATA (weiß)
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit schwarz
Vorbau und Lenker: Syntace: F99 90 mm, Duraflite 7075, Griffe schwarz
Sattel: SLR XC weiß mit Specialized Satteltasche dran (auf dem Foto der alte XP)
Schaltung komplett realtiv alte XT mit Triggern
Bremse: Formula Oro K24
Sattelstütze: Syntace Alu (auf dem Foto ist es noch die alte Tune)
Sattelklemme: Tune (schwarz)
Laufräder: Wheeltech mit DT Swiss 240, Mavic XC717
Reifen: Maxxis Swampthing und Maxxis Advantage






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mit_pfiff (10. Mai 2011)

- Nicolai Argon FR Rahmen (Größe M) in braun mit roten Schriftzügen
 - rot eloxierte Rohloff Speedhub 14 Gang - Nabenschaltung -> mit     Scheibenbremsaufnahme SRNr. #123 ... (weiter auf Nachfrage)
 - Gates Riemen Antrieb
 - Rock Shox Revelation 150mm U-Turn / Poplock Gabel,mit Tapered Schafft 
 - Scheibenbremsen Vorne und hinten / Formula Oro
 - Schwalbe Fat Albert hinten, Maxxis Ardent vorne
 - Mavic Felgen (Mavic EN 521), Vorne rote Hope VII Nabe mit Steckachse
 - Teleskopsattelstütze von kindshock

10.01 in Bielefeld

Rahmennummer laut Rechnung: #1113

Danke für das Interesse!


----------



## steinmetz78 (14. Mai 2011)

Ufo St am 13.oder 14. 5.2011 geklaut.

Rahmennummer 513
Mazocchi 66 
Fox 5.0
ZTR Flow Felgen mit Tune Nabe Hinten und Hope Vorne
Fat Albert Reifen
Avid Code
Race-Face Diabolus Kurbeln und Vorbau

Tja ******** was? Ich schau mal ob ich ein Foto finde

Gruss Steinmetz78


----------



## zyco (28. Mai 2011)

Hier mal ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer für die oben gelisteten...

Vor knapp 4 Jahren wurde mir mein Argon Singlespeeder gezockt:




Nachdem ich schon längst alle Hoffnungen hab sausen lassen, ist das Rad vor 2 Wochen, keine 2km von meinem alten Wohnort wieder aufgetaucht...

Ein Kollege hat das Rad vorm Penny-Markt wiedererkannt und die Besitzerin drauf angesprochen. Nach einem bisschen hin und her über die letzten Tage hab ich nun endlich mein Kleines (zu 75%) wieder!!!!




Die ursprünglichen Bremsen und die Kurbel wurden wohl in den 4 Jahren ausgetauscht und wurden daher demontiert... aber immerhin ist der Rest noch intakt!

Jetzt darf erstmal die Kripo ran! Bin mal gespannt was da für ne Story bei rumkommt!

Also... nie die Hoffnung aufgeben!


----------



## bikehat (29. Mai 2011)

Diebstahl in den Arkona-Höfen Berlin!!

Ich bitte um eure Unterstützung. Mir wurde im Zeitraum vom 24.5.2011 - 26.5.2011 mein Fahrrad aus der Firma entwendet! Wenn jemand etwas gesehen, gehört oder sonst einen Hinweis hat, meldet euch bitte unter 01704229003. Mein neues Nicolai-Bike wurde aus der Firma in Berlin Mitte geklaut. Ich bitte um jegliche Hinweise und haltet die Augen offen.
Das Bike habe ich erst am Wochenende aufgebaut.

Komponentenliste:
Gabel: RS Lyrik RC
Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AM
Dämpfer: Cane Creek/Double Barrel
Laufräder:Veltec/ZTR Flow mit weißen Speichen
Bremsen: Avid/Elexir CR(carbonhebel)
Sattel: Günstiger Velo
Schaltung+Kurbel: Sram X9 Gruppe(weiß 2011er)

Das Bike hat riesigen persönlichen Wert

Jeder Hinweis kann helfen


----------



## keiner (25. Juni 2011)

Gestohlen im April 2010 aus meiner Garage in Bad Soden, Hessen.

Nicolai AFR 
Schwarz / gold
Rock Shock Totem
BOS Daempfer






Zusaetzlich wurde noch ein Santa Cruz VPFree gestohlen
Farbe: Porsche Macadamia Braun
Fox 40
Fox DHX 5






Bei Hinweise zur Beschaffung Finderlohn.


----------



## Hjoerch (16. Juli 2011)

Am 14.07.11 wurde das     helius cc       eines Freundes in Wetzlar (Hessen) vorm Biergarten geklaut :
weißer Rahmen , schwarze Schwinge ............Bild habe ich noch keines 

Nr.:  S1980- 1487-6094-6133


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boe (8. Oktober 2011)

*Nicolai Helius CC* Bj~2003  Rahmennummer 1058
Fox Float RLC 32  140mm,    Tune Nabe, Tune Kurbeln mit Eggbeater, Formula The one, Rote Rohloff Nabe N r 58709,DT Swiss Dämpfer SSD 210, FSA Lenker 
*Nicolai Nucleon AM 2010*  Rahmennummer  293   ADFC Kodierung   0000240018RB10
Hopebremsen Tech M4, Gabel Fox 36 Talas RLC  160mm, Dämpfer Rock Shox Monarch, Lenker Easton, Felgen Mavic, Furius Fred Reifen, goldene Kette, Abus Faltschloss am Sattel
Rainer Boettge 01794962142 [email protected]  Frankfurt


----------



## eddi chance (10. März 2012)

geklaut am 25.02.2012 in Rotenburg a.d.F vorm 12h Race: 

Nicolai Argon Gr.M schwarz
- ChrisKing Steuersatz+Innenlager
- FoxF100, RaceFace Vorbau,Lenker,Sattelst.
- Schaltung XT, Magura Marta VR180/HR160
- DT Laufräder 240s/d4.2

falls jemand Hinweise zum Verbleib hat => PN
Danke!


----------



## vinc (27. März 2012)

Unser Distributor aus UK bittet um Mithilfe.

Die britische Polizei hat ihn Kontaktiert und nach einem Rad gefragt welches in diversen Foren auf dem UK Markt angeboten wird.

Die Vermutung, es ist in Deutschland gestohlen worden. 

Wer es also wiedererkennt meldet sich bitte direkt bei mir [email protected]

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## Noeoeoe (27. März 2012)

vinc schrieb:


> Unser Distributor aus UK bittet um Mithilfe.
> 
> Die britische Polizei hat ihn Kontaktiert und nach einem Rad gefragt welches in diversen Foren auf dem UK Markt angeboten wird.
> 
> ...



ich glaube, das ding war mal mit bild hier zu finden
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270915&highlight=unpornicous
da kam es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere aus russland


----------



## ni-co4 (25. Juli 2012)

Hi,

mir wurde gestern in Aachen (Ahornstraße 55, Informatikzentrum) ein Nicolai Argon (SID blau, schwarzer Schriftzug) gestohlen (zwischen 13h - 18h).
Der Rahmen ist zwar von '97, sieht aber noch top aus und das Rad selbst war gerade neu aufgebaut.
Vom aktuellen Aufbau habe ich leider keine Bilder, aber der Rahmen (ebenfalls hier im Forum erworben) ist hier zu sehen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1173758 


Sonstige Komponenten die nicht auf den Bildern zu sehen sind:
Federgabel: RockShox Reba SL 100mm (graue Tauchrohre, schwarze Krone)
Laufräder: SUN Single Track,  Veltec Naben, Naben, Felgen und Speichen schwarz
Lenker und Vorbau: Syntace Vector Riser, Syntace Superforce 145 100mm, schwarz
Schaltung: Shimano XT Schaltwerk (9-fach) mit Shimano Saint Schalthebel, Shimano XT Umwerfer mit Shimano Deore Schalthebel, weiße Schaltzüge
Kurbel: Shimano LX Kurbel (3-fach) (Hollowtech mit XT Lager)
Bremsen: Avid Code Scheibenbremsen in silber, 185er Scheiben
Steuersatz: Bees 1 1/8", rot eloxiert (wie auf den Bildern)
Sattelstütze: Synchros (schwarz, starke Gebrauchsspuren, wie auf den Bildern)
Reifen: Michelin WildRace R Advance 26x2,1 , schwarz
Sattel: Selle Italia XC, schwarz
Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro, schwarz

Falls jemand etwas sieht, wäre ich über eine Benachrichtigung dankbar.

Gruß und vielen Dank,
Nico


----------



## hobbes58 (18. Februar 2013)

Heute wurde mir mein Nicolai Helius AC aus der Wohnung in Berlin entwendet.
Das Rad wurde von Hand zusammengestellt. Dementsprechend einzigartig sollten der Komponentenmix sein. Vielleicht hat man ja Glück und jemand entdeckt es irgendwo in Berlin, auf den üblichen Flohmärkten oder im Netz.
Hier die Austattung:

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AC Größe M Baujahr 2011 - schwarz eloxiert - 1 1/8 Steuerrohr / 12x135 Hinterbau (Rahmennummer: S3582) / ohne Nicolai Label !
Dämpfer: Manitou Evolver ISX 4 (200x50.8 Hub)
Gabel: Fox Float 150 R QR15(aber mit verbauter Fit RLC Kartusche! - das sollte schon auffallen)
Kurbel: Shimano XT silber (FC-M760) mit 32/22 Zähne Blättern
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR (rd-m950 gs)
Schalthebel: Shimano XT 9-fach schwarz ohne Ganganzeige(sl-m750)
Vorderrad: Tune King 15 32h / DtSwiss SuperComp-Speichen / goldene! Alu-Nippel / NoTubes Arch Ex Felge (ohne Label) / Schwalbe NobbyNic 2.1 Reifen
Hinterrad: DTSwiss 240s 135x12 32H/ DtSwiss Revolution Speichen / NoTubes Flow Felge / Intense Reifen 2.0
Vorbau: Syntace F119 75mm
Lenker: Syntace Lowrider Carbon 680mm
Griffe: Syntace Screw-On Gripz Moto schwarz
Sattelstütze: Kindshock i950 (ohne Remotehebel)
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Carbonio (schwarz)
Sattelklemme: Ratio Carbon Seat Clamp - Ti Bolt
Bremse vorne: Avid Elixir 5 weiß (Scheibe: Formula Oro 180mm 6Loch)
Bremse hinten: Avid Juicy 5 silber (Scheibe: Shimano 160mm 6Loch )

Hier noch ein Foto von Rahmen, Gabel und Bremse (mit anderer Stütze und Klemme):




So, ich gehe jetzt erstmal was trinken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tompfl (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
nun hat es mich auch erwischt, nach einem Jahr voller Freude ist mein Bike nun weg. 
Aus einer abgesperrten Garage einer Pension in Altenberg beim Mad East Enduro Rennen in der Nacht von 22.06-auf 23.06. gestohlen. 
Waren scheinbar Profis, haben das Garagentor geöffnet und alle Bikes gestohlen mein Helius AM, ein Helius AM Pinion, ein Liteville und ein Canyon. 2 weitere etwas ältere Specialized´s haben Sie im Garten liegen lassen.
Sollte jemand das Bike irgendwo sehen, bitte melden. 

Hier die Teileliste:

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AM 
Rahmennummer: S3863
Größe: L 
Baujahr: 2011
Farbe: orange eloxiert 
Steuerrohr:1,5 Zoll
Hinterbau: 12x135 
Dämpfer: Rock Shock Monarch Plus
Gabel: Marzocchi 55 CR switch Ta
Kurbel: Sram X0 2-fach (22/36)
Schaltwerk: Sram X0 middle
Schalthebel: Sram
Umwerfer: Direct Mount Sram X9 
Laufräder: Roval Traversee
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,5 Tubless
Vorbau: Hope AM 50mm
Lenker: Easton Havoc carbon
Griffe: Race Face orange
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock Lev 150 mm DN/ 31,6
Sattel: 66 sick, Espacio Libre 144
Sattelklemme: Tune Schraubwürger
Bremse: Formula Ro


----------



## Nobby_D (23. Juni 2013)

NICOLAI Helius Pinion Gr. L

Geklaut vom 22.06.2013 auf 23.06.2013 auf dem Mad East Challenge in Altenberg/Osterzgebirge.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Farbe: Elox Bronze
Rahmen-Nr. S4513P
Pinion-Getriebe-Nr 101276
Schwinge - Nr. 2444


----------



## psychoo2 (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

von gestern auf heute wurde mir mein ION16 aus unserem versperrten Gartenhause geklaut ! Es ist Jägermeister Orange und hat eine Durolux Federgabel. Also alles in allem ein sehr auffälliges Bike....Sollte ihr was hören, sehen oder lesen wäre es super wenn ich euch melden würdet.

Geklaut im Raum Regensburg


----------



## Rebell-78 (18. Dezember 2013)

2012-er Helius AM in Gr. S, Extralove Gold.
Geklaut am 14. November in 76593 Gernsbach
Es ist ein Angleset Steuersatz verbaut.
Hinweise an: 017648577991 = 200Euro Fiderlohn.


----------



## Dittmosher (3. Mai 2014)

Geklaut im Raum Universität Leipzig! 

Erkennungsmerkmal am Rahmen: die kleinen Verstärkungen an den Ausfallenden direkt unterhalb der "N's" zw. Sitzstreben und Ausfallenden...

Das eben gepostet wurde meiner Exfreundin gestohlen.

Dieses mir.

Bmxtb Maßrahmen.
Erkennungsmerkmal die Ausfallenden. Einzelstück. 

Geklaut Oktober 2012. seitdem bin ich auf der Suche! Finderlohn 500.- Euro! Wichtig ist mir der Rahmen!

Achja, nur noch zur Info: in beiden Fällen 0.- Euro von der Versicherung erhalten. Mein Teamrad wurde mir aus dem Auto gestohlen. Da ich nur Haftpflicht hatte und in der Hausrat Fahrräder nicht gedeckt waren gab es nullkommanix...

Das Rad meiner Feundin wurde wohl vor der Uni gestohlen. Info ist von nem Kumpel. Ist wohl auch nicht polizeilich gemeldet. Das werde ich noch nachholen.


----------



## joesportif (21. Juni 2014)

2013er Helius AC, violett eloxiert, Größe "L" mit PM Ausfallenden. Zwischen 18. und 20.06. in Aachen aus Keller gestohlen. Rahmennummer:  S4708.
Anbauteile:

RS Pike RCT3 150mm

RS Monarch Plus RC3


RS Reverb Stealth 150mm


Syntace Megaforce Vorbau


Syntace Vector Lenker


Syntace Moto 33mm Griffe


Shimano SLX Bremse mit roten Hope Floating Disks


Shimano XT Kurbel


Shimano XT Shadow Plus Schaltwerk


Sram X9Trigger


SRAM X9 2fach Umwerfer


LRS: Rote Hope Pro 2 Evo mit silbernen Speichen auf Sun MTX 29 ohne Labels


Rote Xpedo Utmost Pedale


Specialized Phenom Sattel


----------



## Homer483 (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

heute wurde mir aus einem abgeschlossenem Keller mein Nicolai Ion 16 gestohlen.

Ort: XXX (geändert am 18.10.2015)

Tatzeitraum: zwischen Sonntag, 25.01.2015 ca. 14 Uhr und Freitag 30.01.2015 ca. 18 Uhr

Rad war gerade erst frisch aufgebaut:





Details zur Ausstattung Rad:

Rahmen: Nicolai Ion 16, 26 Zoll, Flash Orange mit blauem Nicolai Schriftzug Rahmenummer 633
Federgabel: Rock Shox Lyrik R mit Mission Control, 170 mm Schwarz Auf Gabelbrücke steht "R", jedoch mit Mission Control Einheit
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Rock Shox Monarch RC3, 200x57 mm Schwarz
Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt Getriebekurbel, 175 mm Grau 22 Zahnritzel verbaut
Nabe (vorne): Dt Swiss Hügi FR 20 mm Steckachse, 32 Loch Schwarz
Felge (vorne): Notubes Flow, 32 loch schwarz
Nabe (vorne): Dt Swiss Hügi FR 142 x 12 mm Steckachse, 36 Loch Schwarz
Felge (vorne): Dt Swiss FR 6.1D schwarz
Reifen (vorne): Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.5
Reifen (hinten): Continental Baron 2.3
Bremsen: Magura Marta 2012 schwarz/silber (nicht die Louise Sättel wie auf dem Foto, sondern komplette Marta)
Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX grau
Schalthebel: Shimano XT (links 780er Serie, rechts 770 Serie); 3 x 9 fach schwarz/silber
Kassette: Shimano Deore Übersetzung 36-11, 9-fach silber
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock I 950, 125mm Verstellung, ohne Remote roter Hebel und Manschette
Sattel: SQ Lab 610, 14 cm Breite Schwarz
Vorbau: Straitline, blau (nicht auf Foto zu sehen)
Lenker: Funn schwarz
Griffe: Ergon GX 1 Schwarz/grau

...Man gibt die Hoffnung ja nicht auf...

Danke und Grüße Philipp

*Edit am 18.10.2015:*

*Das Ion konnte von der Polizei sichergestellt werden. Konnte es bis auf ein paar fehlende Teile bei der Versicherung abholen. *

*Manchmal hat man echt Glück!!! *

*Danke an dieser Stelle auch nochmals an die Polizei für die erstklassige Arbeit...*


----------



## tisza (26. April 2015)

Nicolai Bass tfr gestohlen in Leipzig 
Wer etwas sieht oder Angeboten bekommt bitte melden 
Danke 
Gruß aus Leipzig


----------



## gemeinling (13. Mai 2015)

mich hats eben auch erwischt. düsseldorf benrath. fussgängerzone. helius st (2004) dunkel-blau mit schwarzem hinterbau, marzocchi 66 eta schwarz, singletarck-felgen mit hügi fr, goldener acros steuersatz, marzocchi dämpfer roco wc air. bilder stelle ich gleich noch rein.

bild ist nicht ganz neu aber bis auf dämpfer, sattel und vorderradbremse (jetzt wie hinten auf dem bild eine saint) passt es


----------



## ChrisDeluxe (28. Dezember 2015)

Geklaut wurde in 76532 Baden-Baden, wahrscheinlich 24/25.12.15 mein Nicolai Helius DH.
Größe S
Rahmen schwarz
Hinterbau rot
Folgende Teile sind verbaut:
Marzocchi Z1 QR20, Magura Gustav M, Schwalbe Reifen,  Whizz Wheels LR mit Hügi Naben, Chris King Steuersatz Silber,  Roox Vorbau schwarz,  goldener Roox-Lenker, XT Schaltung/Kurbel kpl.
Infos bitte an : [email protected] 
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KloBoBBerLe (22. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

während meiner Abwesenheit der letzten Wochen wurde mein Nicolai Helius AM-Mountainbike im Wert von ungefähr 6.000 Euro aus einem abgeschlossenen und nur schwer zugänglichen Kellerabteil in Weimar gestohlen.

Falls irgend jemand von Euch etwas Verdächtiges gesehen hat oder sonst irgendwie weiterhelfen kann, dann wäre ich über eine Rückmeldung mehr als dankbar!

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AM (Modell 2008), gelb pulverbeschichtet in Pantone 102, Rahmennummer: S2074
Hinterbau: Schwarz eloxiert, Seriennummer 1974
Schwinge: Schwarz eloxiert, Seriennummer 1842 und 1843
Federgabel: Fox 36 Van RC
Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
Schaltung: Rohloff Getriebenabe, Seriennummer: 48176
Bremsen: Magura Louise BAT
Vorbau: Syntace F109
Pedale: Syntace NumberNine Flatpedals
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon
Sattel: Selle SMP 4 Bike Men Full Carbon
Bereifung: Vorne Schwalbe NobbyNic, hinten Schwalbe RacingRalph

Ich bin wirklich mehr als enttäuscht in Anbetracht dieser Dreistigkeit...

Eventuelle Hinweise gerne an [email protected]






Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe!

Beste Grüße
KloBoBBerLe


----------



## stefan406 (22. März 2018)

Hab da zufällig was online gefunden.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (3. April 2018)

Auch hier nun mein Aufruf fuer Augen offen halten:



Mir wurden ueber die Ostertage nicht nur mein Nicolai sondern noch 3 andere Raeder geklaut aus dem (eigentlich) sicheren Keller.
Wie man sich doch arg taeuschen kann....

Ort: Leipzig, Suedvorstadt…

Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja auch noch Tipps fuer mich wo ich es noch posten kann!?

Vielen Dank!


Wenn jemand was sieht: Vom Rad kloppen und 110 oder mich kontaktieren...



Ich weine....



Traurigwuetende Gruesse....



Der Mic


----------



## Daiquiri (23. Juni 2018)

Mich hats auch erwischt, heut Nacht in Köln aus dem Fahrzeug entwendet.


----------



## santaradix71 (28. August 2018)

Daiquiri schrieb:


> Mich hats auch erwischt, heut Nacht in Köln aus dem Fahrzeug entwendet.


Hey.
Geben Sie die Seriennummer des Rahmens ein.


Daiquiri schrieb:


> Mich hats auch erwischt, heut Nacht in Köln aus dem Fahrzeug entwendet.


----------



## Daiquiri (29. August 2018)

haste was gefunden?
Ist aber versichert gewesen und ein neuer bestellt. Glück im Unglück, muss nur warten und "leider" neu aufbauen...


----------



## santaradix71 (29. August 2018)

Es schien mir, dass ich einen ähnlichen Rahmen wie du sah.
Hast du Nummern?


----------



## santaradix71 (29. August 2018)

Daiquiri schrieb:


> haste was gefunden?
> Ist aber versichert gewesen und ein neuer bestellt. Glück im Unglück, muss nur warten und "leider" neu aufbauen...


Es schien mir, dass ich einen ähnlichen Rahmen wie du sah.
Hast du Nummern?


----------



## Daiquiri (30. August 2018)

hast du ein foto? nummer muss ich schauen, habe ich aber irgendwo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santaradix71 (30. August 2018)

Daiquiri schrieb:


> hast du ein foto? nummer muss ich schauen, habe ich aber irgendwo


Um die Nummer einzugeben


----------



## XXLspot (4. September 2018)

Nicolai Ion16 27.5 werde heute Nacht 4 September 2018 geklaut im Gerardmer, Frankreich. Es ist ein massanfertigung 58 cm fuer meine 2.04m. Rahmennummer ist 5263 im raw not rote details. Teile:
Manitou Mattoc Expert Weiss
Cane Creak DBA ohne Climb Switch mit schwarze Kolbe
Hope v4 Bremsen
Laufrader Spank Subrosa30 auf rote Hope pro2 Evo. Rote Scheibe
XT 9speed


----------



## Daiquiri (4. September 2018)

Rahmennummer bei mir ist #2154. hilft dir das?


----------



## Daiquiri (11. September 2018)

santaradix71 schrieb:


> Um die Nummer einzugeben



und, konntest was entdecken?


----------



## Wilhelm (18. Juni 2020)

Falls jemandem das Bike in Leipzig abhanden gekommen sein sollte: 

*KORRUPTIONS-SKANDAL IN SACHSEN*
*Polizistin soll 1000 geklaute Fahrräder vertickt haben*





Die geklauten und sichergestellten Fahrräder soll die mutmaßlich korrupte Polizistin sogar direkt aus der Asservatenkammer an der Lützner Straße in Leipzig verhökert haben
Foto: Alexander Schumann

BILD 11.06.2020 - 18:00 Uhr
Leipzig – *Tausende Fahrräder werden jährlich in Leipzig geklaut. Die meisten verschwinden auf Nimmerwiedersehen. Andere werden wiedergefunden. Wird kein Besitzer ermittelt, landen sie in der Asservatenkammer der Polizei. Und genau aus dieser soll eine Leipziger Polizistin, die über Verschrottung oder gemeinnützige Verwertung des sichergestellten Diebesguts zu entscheiden hatte, über Jahre hinweg über 1000 (!) Räder an Kollegen in ganz Sachsen verhökert haben.*
Über den Fall berichtete zuerst die „Dresdner Morgenpost“. Gegenüber BILD bestätigte die Polizeidirektion Leipzig gestern den Vorgang: „Im Juli 2019 wurde bekannt, dass eine Beamtin der „Zentralen Bearbeitung der Fahrradkriminalität“ (ZentraB Fahrrad), die als Asservatenbeauftragte bei der Polizeidirektion Leipzig tätig war, sich der Untreue bzw. Vorteilsgewährung verdächtig gemacht hat. Nach Bekanntwerden der Verdachtsmomente wurden die Ermittlungen hierzu vom LKA übernommen.“

*Der Anfangsverdacht richte sich noch gegen weitere Beamte. Es sei sichergestellt worden, „dass diese nicht mehr mit der Bearbeitung und Verwertung von sichergestellten Fahrrädern betraut sind“.*

Vanessa Fink von der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft Leipzig: „Wir ermitteln in mehreren Verfahren gegen eine Vielzahl von Beschuldigten. Die Vorwürfe lauten Korruption, Diebstahl, Unterschlagung und Strafvereitelung.“

*So sollen die Deals abgelaufen sein*

*Laut „Mopo“ soll die Asservatenbeauftragte, Polizeihauptmeisterin Anke S. (43), wiedergefundene Fahrräder, für die bereits die Versicherung bezahlt worden war oder die keinem Besitzer zugeordnet werden konnten, einem Kleingartenverein überlassen haben, in dessen Vorstand ihr Vater gesessen habe. Über diesen Verein sollen teils hochwertige Räder für 50 bis 100 Euro verhökert worden sein*

Als Profiteure sollen u.a. mehr als 40 Polizisten aus verschiedenen Direktionen unter Verdacht stehen. Bei einer Hausdurchsuchung von Beamten der Antikorruptionseinheit „INES“ bei Anke S. wurden dem Bericht zufolge entsprechende Quittungen und Verträge gefunden.

Die einst gefeierte Ermittlungsgruppe „ZentraB Fahrrad“ wurde Ende 2019 klammheimlich aufgelöst. Die Hauptverdächtige wurde laut Polizei „in eine andere Organisationseinheit“ versetzt. Nach BILD-Informationen ist sie seitdem krankgeschrieben.

*Innenministerium weist Vorwurf der Vertuschung zurück*

Valentin Lippmann (29), innenpolitischer Sprecher der Grünen-Fraktion im Landtag, erklärte, Innenminister Roland Wöller (49, CDU) hätte die Öffentlichkeit frühzeitig über Verdacht und Ausmaß „dieser Machenschaften“ informieren müssen. Wöller solle im Innenausschusses dazu Stellung nehmen.

*Das Innenministerium verwies in einer Erklärung auf die bei internem Bekanntwerden des Anfangsverdachts sofort eingeleiteten Ermittlungen und den Vollzug „personalrechtlicher Maßnahmen“ in der Polizeidirektion Leipzig und erklärte: „Den Vorwurf der Vertuschung weisen wir deshalb zurück.“*





In dieser Halle an der Lützner Straße lagert die Leipziger Polizei gestohlene und wieder aufgefundene Fahrräder. Direkt daraus soll die mutmaßlich korrupte Beamtin die Hehlerware an Kollegen vertickt haben
Foto: Silvio Bürger


----------



## Seneca02 (26. November 2020)

Liebe MTBler,

am Montag habe ich festgestellt, dass aus meinem Keller im Leipziger Zentrum West 4 Fahrräder entwendet wurden. Es handelt sich um ein
-Nicolai Helius TB in RAW mit orangenen Anbauteilen, Yari und Chris King Laufrädern, Shimano 11 fach
-Surly Karate Monkey in schwarz, Stahlrahmen starr mit starrer Gabel, Thomson Vorbau und Stütze, Shimano SLX 12-fach
-ein schwarzes Metz Carbonrennrad mit mattschwarzem Rahmen, 11 fach Ultegra und Aksium Laufräder
-ein rotes Specialized Fuse+ Hardtail mit schwarzer Suntour Gabel,10 fach Sram Ausstattung, auffälligen 3 Zoll breite B+ Bereifung
-ein Hope 650B+ Laufradsatz mit schwarzen Pro 4 Boost Naben

Die Fahrräder sind registriert, eine Anzeige ist erfolgt.

Sollte jemand Hinweise zu den doch auffälligen Fahrrädern, dann bitte an die Polizei wenden.

Nachfolgend noch die zugehörigen Bilder:















Allen eine schöne Restwoche und viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (9. April 2021)

Update:
=====

Mein geklautes Nicolai Helius FR ist wieder da  !

2 Monate nach dem Diebstahl / Einbruch wurde es gestern im Internet zum Verkauf angeboten.

Zu einer vereinbarten Probefahrt habe ich auch die Polizei eingeladen, und so konnte dann ein wunderschöner Zugriff erfolgen, direkt bei dem Verkäufer vor der Haustür.

Es lohnt sich also definitiv die üblichen Webseiten immer im Auge zu haben !

Drücke allen anderen Geschädigten die Daumen, das sie ihr Bike auch wiederbekommen !


----------



## gromit (19. Juni 2022)

Nicolai Argon CC, Größe L, schwarz gepulvert 
Rahmennr #874

Gestohlen 26.03.2022
OBI Baumarkt 
Düsseldorf-Heerdt

Anbauteile :
Mavic Crossmax SLR
Rock Shox SID Worldcup XX
Syntace Numbernine Pedale (Erste Version) 
Thomson Vorbau und Sattelstütze 
XTR 970
Ergon Pro Carbon Sattel Größe M
Lukas Knopf Riser Lenker 


Habe den Thread hier erst jetzt gesehen. 
Anzeige ist natürlich gemacht worden.


----------

